# Faint lines not getting darker



## rensben

Hi Everyone,

Here is my situation. Perhaps someone could shed some light? My period is 2 days late but I don't know exactly when I ovulated as I had positive OPK's for 5 days! I could be at 13 dpo or 15 dpo. In any case I tested 2 days before my period was supposed to arrive with a 10ui test. I got very faint lines on both. Then I started testing with 20ui tests and have also gotten nothing but faint lines(they are not evap lines because they have all showed up within 1 or 2 mins). The problem is that they don't seem to getting any darker. I had a miscarriage 3 months ago and the first sign that it would happen was low hcg from a blood test. I was at hcg 97 at 5 weeks pregnant. I miscarried the day after.I'm terrified that it might happen again! Any ideas?

thanks in advance and good luck to you all!


----------



## honey08

r the hpt internet cheapies? if so mine never got darker either huun xx hope all turns out gud 4 u x


----------



## rensben

Thanks, yes the 20ui tests are internet cheapies. The first 10ui test were no name brand from the pharmacy. Do you really think it makes a difference?


----------



## honey08

not saying for sure but i did a first responce and it was fairly dark...next day did net cheaps n line was hardley there ! i nearly cried :cry: it took at good wk for them to get darker hun, go get a different brand x


----------



## Widger

I did FRER and they were light for 2 days and faint lines were about 15/16dpo... they did get darker. FXd


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww hunny, I can understand why you are stressed. I have got fairly good lines and a digi positive now and still no lines on IC's! Maybe try and get some early test ones or a Clearblue digi from the pharmacy - they are pricy but so worth it. Good luck and tonnes of :dust:


----------



## rensben

hi Everyone

Thanks for your answers and encouragement! Here's an update: I went to the doctor yesterday and told her my story. She said faint lines don't mean anything and not to worry about it. She did a pelvic exam and checked my uterus. She told me that I'm not going to miscarry this time and that it looks like this one took! She seemed very sure of herself. She reassured me by saying she's been doing this for 30 years so she's seen it all. I'm going to do a blood test today and she what my hcg levels are. I'm feeling optimistic but I'm scared to even go and do the blood test!! I don't think this feeling will go away until I have my baby in my arms....any advice?


----------



## BizyBee

good luck! xx


----------



## _Hope_

Aw sweetie, congratulations and good luck xxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

AWw, hope everything goes well!! Congratulations in advance!:flow:


----------



## ohio-mom-of-2

Congratulations! :flower:

I understand (somewhat) how you feel scared. I lost a baby five years ago. Pray everything will go well for you and baby! :D


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations and lots of luck :hugs: xx


----------

